# Xikar round hygrometer - $13 at Thompson



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I just came across this last night. If you can stand Thompson, grab it here for $13: Xikar Round Hygrometer - Thompson Cigar
At the cart, enter coupon code "STOGIE" for an additional 10% off and free shipping.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Good looking out - thanks!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

So I figured I needed a new hygrometer and I have never ordered from Thompson before so, I ordered a single unit. With the code, shipped, it was under $12!!

I figure if the co. does right and ships the product in a timely manor, I'll try some of their samplers next pay. This might be the start of something good !!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

At that price buy a dozen and sell on Fleabay to pay for the 2 or 3 you need for a large humidor.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Bawlz! Price is back at $22. At least I managed to snatch a couple over the weekend.

EDIT: When I visit the link with Chromium, it shows $22, but with Firefox, it shows me $13. No idea what is going on, but it seems snatching it cheaply is still possible.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

madbricky said:


> At that price buy a dozen and sell on Fleabay to pay for the 2 or 3 you need for a large humidor.





mrnuke said:


> Bawlz! Price is back at $22. At least I managed to snatch a couple over the weekend.
> 
> EDIT: When I visit the link with Chromium, it shows $22, but with Firefox, it shows me $13. No idea what is going on, but it seems snatching it cheaply is still possible.


I really _should have_ bought 3 lol!! But looking on the bright side, at least I am not adding to the RH neurosis that seems to have reared it's ugly head here lately.

What a great deal lol - I really hope they ship my single... I almost feel bad lol. Almost.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

It said $21 on the site, but when I dropped 2 of them into my cart they rang up at $12 each+ I used the 10% code and that rang as well and then I got free shipping. And then there was this time at band camp..........
Great find thanks for the hook-up!


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

earcutter said:


> I almost feel bad lol. Almost.


No need to fall into the "almost". The round, non-adjustable Xikar is not worth what Xikar would like to charge for it. Here's what $10 gets you at Home Depot (notice the min/max displays):


I keep putting off making a review of this unit.



MDSPHOTO said:


> It said $21 on the site, but when I dropped 2 of them into my cart they rang up at $12 each+ I used the 10% code and that rang as well and then I got free shipping. And then there was this time at band camp..........
> Great find thanks for the hook-up!


I'm happy to serve.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Question is how accurate is that one?


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Question is how accurate is that one?


Mine is spot-on at 60%, 65% and 75%. It will probably lose its accuracy as the sensor ages and degrades, but that could take a few years.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

placed my first order with thompson.... let's see how this works out.
i did give them my google voice number, so i can block 'em if they start calling me 


J.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Well I just wanted to thank you again @mrnuke. It seems they are indeed going to ship me the single unit. I just got my shipping order . Plus, if I fill out a questioner - I get 15% off my next order - woot!

Time to start filling my cart for next payday .


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

already got their call.... thanking me for my purchase, and asking me why i didn't order any cigars and if i wanted to sign up for their auto ship club thingie...


J.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> already got their call.... thanking me for my purchase, and asking me why i didn't order any cigars and if i wanted to sign up for their auto ship club thingie...
> 
> J.


Yeah, I feel bad for the poor guy whose number I gave them to harass instead of me!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> already got their call.... thanking me for my purchase, and asking me why i didn't order any cigars and if i wanted to sign up for their auto ship club thingie...
> 
> J.





MDSPHOTO said:


> Yeah, I feel bad for the poor guy whose number I gave them to harass instead of me!


Wow. Glad I never answer my phone lol. I don't know if they called or not, they certainly didn't leave a message.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

jurgenph said:


> already got their call.... thanking me for my purchase, and asking me why i didn't order any cigars and if i wanted to sign up for their auto ship club thingie...


I don't wait to be called. I call them. Some deals are only available for phone orders, and I still score free shipping. Just got off the phone with them: 20 Pinar del Rio (not the value line), and an Alec Bradley sampler (8 sticks) for just $75. This hobby will bankrupt me.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Got mine this afternoon!! Manufacturer claims that one only needs 4 hours to calibrate it via the old salt test - sweet! It's in my humi now next to my other... reading the same humidity! Man - I should have gotten a few !

Thanks again OP!!


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Got mine this afternoon!! Manufacturer claims that one only needs 4 hours to calibrate it via the old salt test - sweet! It's in my humi now next to my other... reading the same humidity! Man - I should have gotten a few !
> 
> Thanks again OP!!


Anytime brother! I'm still waiting on mine to arrive. From my end, the $13 pricing is still valid. If you want to get some more, you can try using a different browser, or clearing your cookies. I suspect they use some sort of cookies to see if you ordered from them or not, hence the different pricing.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Got mine as well and threw one into the humi.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Got mine as well and threw one into the humi.


I hate UPS.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks like they still have this deal going on. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

So, I finally got my 2 hygros today, after some UPS headaches. Boveda bagged them, and both spot on at 65% RH. Placed them next to my other hygro indicating 68%, and within less than a minute, they both read 68%. They are the older version, back from the time when Xikar made *cough* calibrate-able *cough* units. Being an older model is probably why they were marked down that much.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

I just snatched another 10 yesterday for the same price. The deal seems to be still valid.


----------



## Fat Cobra (Oct 13, 2013)

Just ordered 3.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Picked up 2 myself. They offered it to me when i ordered the Jetline Super torch. I passed on it, then decided what the heck, they are still able to be calibrated. Thanks to the OP, got the free shipping and extra 10% off too.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

U mad, bros?


----------

